# Crazy 3x3 Plus Cube Series



## r_517 (Mar 10, 2010)

Patent holder: Daqing Bao (The designer of Dayan/Taiyan Cube, Crazy2*2*3, Crazy4*4*4)

The original thread here

Video here: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTU1OTYyOTQ0.html

There will be eight different cubes, named by the Eight Planet in the Solar System. See difference in this picture:






This guy is a genius in creating cubes


































At last, he said that Crazy Megaminx Plus will also be released soon


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks very cool!


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

THAT LOOKS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know if he's that much of a genius, he just can make lots of types of circle cubes ;P

That being said, he does design some pretty cool puzzles.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that all of these crazy cubes is going a little bit too far. What's next, crazy pyraminx?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't like the non-symmetry. Hope these can be changed easily so that *no* centers rotate (apparently that's called "Circle 3x3x3" invented by someone else).


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm I've seen the crazy 3x3 on mf8 but not the megaminx...interesting

so only two of the circles on each cube rotate?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

it depends on the model.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I don't like the non-symmetry. Hope these can be changed easily so that *no* centers rotate (apparently that's called "Circle 3x3x3" invented by someone else).



The designer explained this in the original thread. i'm just too lazy to translate all of his words Here's what he said:


> i had planned to make Crazy 3*3 cube since three years ago, but i found that it had been made by others in TwistyPuzzle, so i decided to create such more challenging cubes with Mr Huo(idk who he is)



And that's why he named them "Crazy 3*3 *Plus*"


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG IT LOOKS ****ING AWESOME (Please PopBuying )


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, I want one of those 3x3x3s!
Well... after I figure out how to solve this crazy 3x3x2


----------



## Zubon (Mar 10, 2010)

Amazing. I love any cube that is 'crazy'. I have never had so many unique solving experiences as I have with the crazy cubes that are coming out now.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I don't like the non-symmetry. Hope these can be changed easily so that *no* centers rotate (apparently that's called "Circle 3x3x3" invented by someone else).



This. I'd much rather have a fully functional Circle 3x3x3, instead of these bandaged versions. I'd like to see those mass produced before the Crazy 3x3 Plus or the Crazy Megaminx Plus.

I hope simple modding can make the unbandaging possible.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 11, 2010)

You know, these Crazy cubes are really intimidating (well, it was for me, at least), but they're far easier than expected. I recently bought a crazy 3x3x2:






I solved that cube in about 10 minutes. I was honestly expecting to struggle with it, but it was really easy. While the Crazy 3x3x3 also looks intimidating, I'm expecting it to be a piece of cake as well.

Any idea when these will be for sale?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 11, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> You know, these Crazy cubes are really intimidating (well, it was for me, at least), but they're far easier than expected. I recently bought a crazy 3x3x2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could be
But if you want a really puzzling puzzle, try carzy 4x4x4 version II
you need to master at least 4 puzzle : 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 and 2x2x3


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2010)

Nah, for crazy 4x4-II all you need is:


Spoiler



to be able to solve a 2x2 and a supercube 4x4


I understand that Daqing doesn't want to bother with the normal Crazy 3x3 because it's already been done, but it would be nice to be able to buy one for a reasonable price anyway.

Interestingly, since the centers on a Crazy 3x3 don't need to rotate, you could actually make it 100% out of wood, or even out of only paper. It would be interesting to try this.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Interestingly, since the centers on a Crazy 3x3 don't need to rotate, you could actually make it 100% out of wood, or even out of only paper. It would be interesting to try this.



That would be awesome.


----------



## 0xyg3n (Mar 11, 2010)

its really awesome, at first sight i thought that 8 cubes are same, but actually different in the big circle construction...


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Nah, for crazy 4x4-II all you need is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



really?
i use the 2x3x3 algorith to pair up all the little circle pieces...


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 11, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> You know, these Crazy cubes are really intimidating (well, it was for me, at least), but they're far easier than expected. I recently bought a crazy 3x3x2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Diansheng version is different from the DaYan version.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 11, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > You know, these Crazy cubes are really intimidating (well, it was for me, at least), but they're far easier than expected. I recently bought a crazy 3x3x2:
> ...



yes. Daqing (designer of Dayan) issued a declaration that they have co-operated with Diansheng. BUT Diansheng could only produce Crazy332 Version I(in the picture above) while Dayan can produce both Version I and II. Version II was more difficult than I


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 11, 2010)

r_517 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > DAE_JA_VOO said:
> ...


Whats the difference?


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 11, 2010)

maby soon crazy teraminx


----------



## r_517 (Mar 11, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



just like the difference among these eight Crazy333Plus Cube.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Mar 11, 2010)

So, where can we buy one of these crazy 3x3's?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 11, 2010)

CubeWoRm said:


> So, where can we buy one of these crazy 3x3's?


idk:confused: he didnt mention that in his thread. 
however since he had said that the Crazy Megaminx would be released soon, i think these crazy333 should be coming in "very" soon


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 11, 2010)

NFS (Yet)


----------



## Shack (Mar 11, 2010)

do a crazy sq-1!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 12, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> NFS (Yet)



Need for Speed?


----------



## Muesli (Mar 12, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > NFS (Yet)
> ...


Not for sale.


----------



## allansxe40 (Aug 13, 2014)

Does anyone here has solved a crazy 3x3 with 2 circular faces? I am stuck right now


----------



## Renslay (Aug 13, 2014)

Two circular faces? I'm confused. Are you talking about the crazy 3x3x2?
http://slateman.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/crazy3x3x2.jpg
Because I can solve that.


----------



## supercube (May 17, 2015)

can someone point me in the direction where to buy or build the crazy 3x3x3 with all centers turning separate from the face and the core? someone in the thread said it had been done before? where? if I want to swap the core center pieces out should I use the guhong II parts or something else? so far all I found is a full circle cube on shapeways for $240. I guess some people also call it a cross cube but I think calvin's cross cube is easier.


----------



## Blake4512 (May 17, 2015)

supercube said:


> can someone point me in the direction where to buy or build the crazy 3x3x3 with all centers turning separate from the face and the core? someone in the thread said it had been done before? where? if I want to swap the core center pieces out should I use the guhong II parts or something else? so far all I found is a full circle cube on shapeways for $240. I guess some people also call it a cross cube but I think calvin's cross cube is easier.



You just need to buy two complements of the cubes (i.e. Mercury & Jupiter) and swap out the non-stationary center on the mercury with the stationary center from jupiter. You'll be left with a circle cube and a cube that acts like a 3x3.


----------

